# Fusion Mag Blank



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Unbuilt. Never had an inch of thread, tape, epoxy or coasters on it. New in bag. Uncut, and in perfect condition. I don't want to let this go but need the $. I'm asking $500 for the blank alone. I will be happy to build for more money, but the cost depends on components and bling of course......yes the price is up but you simply don't see these any more.....Part of me hopes I don't sell it but if someone posts "I'll take it" we can exchange cash for the blank in Kitty Hawk, Nags Head, or whatever. I wont ship this especially bc of the 9 foot tip section. As always, thnx P and S.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll respectably offer $350.00 which is very very fair for a blank.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

$350.00 is a very very fair offer. And I do need the $ but I'm just not ready to go that low. I'll respectfully counter with $450.00. I am not trying to be a jerk, but more than fair is what I need. Once I no longer have it, I'll never be able to get another. Thank you for the interest.


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

come on guys, I want to see where this goes


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

Things are only worth what someone is willing to pay.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Trying to sell a Drum Rod this time of year is going to be really hard. Kinda like selling an air conditioner this time of year. Demand is low so prices are low. 

I hope you sell it for what you are asking, however I don't see it.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

figure they sold 4-450 w average components when they were available. i'd hold onto it if you don't get what you're asking for it.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

I agree with all I see on this thread. Nascars offer is very fair....and I'll admit tempting. Things are only worth what one will pay. I also want to see where this goes. Demand and price on heavers is low. I've had many with opinion I respect tell me I'm nuts for selling, nuts for the high price, bout right on price and so on. One of a handful of guys I call friend asked if everything was OK financially.........yes.....thank God.....If my jam was a bigun I'd have no choice but to go at 350. And I would thank Nascar for being able to do business....In fact, If I ever get to where I have to sell it and must go as low as 350, nascar will be guy with first crack at it. I know he will probably have found what he needs and probably pass, then I got nothing but a stick......but I like these blanks. I like that it is heavy. Let the point be open again for cobia season and I'll be beyond glad I still have it......and on and on. NTKG is right as well. If I don't get what I'm asking Then it goes from "for sale" to "Still mine but everything has a price.".........I'd like to thank the mods for allowing a little discussion and P and S as well.............


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

No more discussion, comments or counter offers as per the rules. If yall forgot the rules they are posted at the top of the Market Place forum, remember yall agreed to them.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

I'd like to clearly say that I will entertain counter offers involving cash. No trades.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

You have a great rod. One not to be in a hurry to sell thats for sure. Hope you can get out of it as much as you can. If in the future you need it sold fast and 350 would work just hit me up. If I haven't found one by then I'd love to look over the blank and make a transaction. Now that you've revealed to the world that there is a mag blank out there i'm sure you'll get random emails asking if you still have it and if you'll sell it lol. If you have any other sweet blanks you'd consider selling maybe put those up as well and see if you can come close to the money you need from other sales.


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

I respectively offer $400.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Grcrygtr, I'm at 450 you are at 400. Could you split it at 425? I will Include delivery from kitty hawk area to as far as The Boarder Station at the VA, NC line......If you are in Chesapeake that location saves you in gas......day-light hours so you can inspect thoroughly for any imperfections.....What are your thoughts?...and thank you.


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

Done. Can meet at border station. Are you flexible on sat. or sun. Won't know my work schedule til tomorrow evening. Will def make it happen this weekend.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Lock it up mods.......we'll take it to PMs. Thanks P & S........


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

check your PMs....sat afternoon might work for me.....my schedule is hard to nail down this time of year too. I left you a note in your mail box.


----------

